# Changing profession in passport



## gencyanup

Dear All,

My husband is working for a private company in Sharjah. As a purpose for attaining family status his profession is already changed. But the change reflected only in labour card and emirates id. He received new contract too. For the purpose of family visa it is required to change the profession in passport too. I wished to know how long it will take to change in passport.

Kindly reply with suggestions

Thanks


----------



## busybee2

we have uk passports no professions written in your passport and if its just for sponsoring reasons wouldnt think its a problem, you need to have a specific salary minimum or job title to sponsor family members etc but you have to prove with degrees and employment contracts etc.


----------



## Andy17

gencyanup said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My husband is working for a private company in Sharjah. As a purpose for attaining family status his profession is already changed. But the change reflected only in labour card and emirates id. He received new contract too. For the purpose of family visa it is required to change the profession in passport too. I wished to know how long it will take to change in passport.
> 
> Kindly reply with suggestions
> 
> Thanks


It may be best to enquire at your embassy for the process and time scale for making a change in a passport.. it would help others if you would amend your profile please. your country of origin is useful for others of the same nationality who could help answer your queries since the problems you are having are not experienced by everyone.


----------



## AUH newbie

Hi, 

If you have a UAE visa in your passport does it still get stamped when you come in and out the country? Just wondering as my passport is pretty full and not sure if i'll have enough pages! 

Anyone with a UK passport and working visa in it can you advise? 

Thanks!

PS. I will be based in AD and have resident card etc


----------



## busybee2

AUH newbie said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have a UAE visa in your passport does it still get stamped when you come in and out the country? Just wondering as my passport is pretty full and not sure if i'll have enough pages!
> 
> Anyone with a UK passport and working visa in it can you advise?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS. I will be based in AD and have resident card etc


yes with a visa you still get a stamp in and out the only way to not is to have an egate pass and yes they do take up a lot of room! resident card you mean the emirates id that has nothing to do with your passport at the airport.


----------



## rsinner

busybee2 said:


> yes with a visa you still get a stamp in and out the only way to not is to have an egate pass and yes they do take up a lot of room! resident card you mean the emirates id that has nothing to do with your passport at the airport.


WHen I dont use my egate card, they tend to stamp on the page next to the resident visa page - all on the same page so thankfully not too many pages wasted


----------

